# Front Dry Box Latch Ideas



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

I run a rad relocation kit and snorks. The front box latches don't necessarily hold and vibrate open. Anyone have any ideas on what to use from a general hardware store like home depot, lowes, etc...


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

You could always order or find the rubber latches on the 2011 and older models


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

bruteforcematt said:


> You could always order or find the rubber latches on the 2011 and older models


I ended up ordering Polaris Snowmobile hood latches this morning. Hopefully they will work. Otherwise I'm just bolting the **** thing down and won't use it for storage anymore.


----------

